
Has Joel Spolsky Jumped the Shark? (2006) - acjohnson55
http://blog.codinghorror.com/has-joel-spolsky-jumped-the-shark/
======
acjohnson55
Stumbled upon this yesterday and found it really amusing, given that the
author and subject would launch StackOverflow 3 years later.

The critiques themselves are interesting to read 9 years later, as well.
Spolsky's philosophy on exceptions has been vindicated by Go and maybe more so
by monadic error handling. His criticism of Java as the introductory language
resonates with the ascendance of both the conceptually simpler Python and the
more abstract and composable functional languages.

On the other hand, Atwood was more on point with Wasabi. It seems to have
survived for a long time, but is now being killed off [1].

[1] [http://blog.fogcreek.com/killing-off-wasabi-
part-1/](http://blog.fogcreek.com/killing-off-wasabi-part-1/)

